# Site wird bei Ebay nicht richtig angezeigt



## lini2k (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab heute ein Layout für meinen Ebay Shop erstellt, genauer gesagt für meine Artikelbeschreibung.
Preview von Dreamweaver und im Firefox erfolgt problemlos, nur wenn ich den Code bei Ebay einfüge und mir dann die Artikelbeschreibung ansehe, erscheint das layout in einem Mini Scrollfenster.

Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250542188287

Quellcode

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<title>ebay_template</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<!-- Save for Web Styles (ebay_template.psd) -->
<style type="text/css">
<!--

#Table_01 {
	position:absolute;
	left:0px;
	top:0px;
	width:600px;
	height:800px;
}

#ebay-template-css-01_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:0px;
	top:0px;
	width:600px;
	height:62px;
}

#ebay-template-css-02_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:0px;
	top:62px;
	width:328px;
	height:27px;
}

#about_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:328px;
	top:62px;
	width:69px;
	height:27px;
}

#Shop_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:397px;
	top:62px;
	width:64px;
	height:27px;
}

#Kontakt_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:461px;
	top:62px;
	width:82px;
	height:27px;
}

#ebay-template-css-06_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:543px;
	top:62px;
	width:57px;
	height:27px;
}

#ebay-template-css-07_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:0px;
	top:89px;
	width:600px;
	height:45px;
}

#ebay-template-css-08_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:0px;
	top:134px;
	width:39px;
	height:666px;
}

#artikelbeschreibung_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:39px;
	top:134px;
	width:315px;
	height:213px;
}

#ebay-template-css-10_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:354px;
	top:134px;
	width:246px;
	height:9px;
}

#ebay-template-css-11_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:354px;
	top:143px;
	width:14px;
	height:272px;
}

#artikelbild_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:368px;
	top:143px;
	width:175px;
	height:193px;
}

#ebay-template-css-13_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:543px;
	top:143px;
	width:57px;
	height:657px;
}

#ebay-template-css-14_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:368px;
	top:336px;
	width:175px;
	height:79px;
}

#ebay-template-css-15_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:39px;
	top:347px;
	width:315px;
	height:68px;
}

#ebay-template-css-16_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:39px;
	top:415px;
	width:70px;
	height:385px;
}

#versand_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:109px;
	top:413px;
	width:397px;
	height:52px;
}

#ebay-template-css-18_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:506px;
	top:415px;
	width:37px;
	height:385px;
}

#ebay-template-css-19_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:109px;
	top:467px;
	width:397px;
	height:38px;
}

#zahlung_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:109px;
	top:505px;
	width:397px;
	height:55px;
}

#ebay-template-css-21_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:109px;
	top:560px;
	width:397px;
	height:34px;
}

#gamerzcave_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:109px;
	top:594px;
	width:397px;
	height:54px;
}

#ebay-template-css-23_ {
	position:absolute;
	left:109px;
	top:648px;
	width:397px;
	height:152px;
}
.artikelb_ueberschrift {
	text-align: center;
	font-size: 20px;
	color: #000;
	font-family: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif;
	font-style: normal;
}
.artikelb_text {
	font-family: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif;
	font-size: small;
	color: #900;
}
.info_schrift {
	font-size: x-small;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #000;
}
a {
	font-weight: bold;
	font-size: x-small;
}
a:link {
	color: #900;
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
}
a:active {
	text-decoration: none;
}

-->
</style>
<!-- End Save for Web Styles -->
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
}
function MM_swapImgRestore() { //v3.0
  var i,x,a=document.MM_sr; for(i=0;a&&i<a.length&&(x=a[i])&&x.oSrc;i++) x.src=x.oSrc;
}

function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.01
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
}

function MM_swapImage() { //v3.0
  var i,j=0,x,a=MM_swapImage.arguments; document.MM_sr=new Array; for(i=0;i<(a.length-2);i+=3)
   if ((x=MM_findObj(a[i]))!=null){document.MM_sr[j++]=x; if(!x.oSrc) x.oSrc=x.src; x.src=a[i+2];}
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body style="background-color:#FFFFFF; text-align: center;" onload="MM_preloadImages('images/about_rollover.jpg','images/Shop_rollover.jpg','images/Kontakt_rollover.jpg','http://gamerzcave.de/about_rollover.jpg','http://gamerzcave.de/Shop_rollover.jpg','http://gamerzcave.de/Kontakt_rollover.jpg')">
<!-- Save for Web Slices (ebay_template.psd) -->
<div id="Table_01">
	<div id="ebay-template-css-01_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_01" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_01.jpg" width="600" height="62" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-02_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_02" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_02.jpg" width="328" height="27" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div id="about_">
		<a href="http://myworld.ebay.de/www_gamerzcave_de/">
<img src="http://gamerzcave.de/about.jpg" alt="Home" name="about" width="69" height="27" border="0" id="about" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('about','','http://gamerzcave.de/about_rollover.jpg',1)" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" /></a></div>
	<div id="Shop_">
		<a href="http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Gamerz-Cave-Shop__W0QQ_sidZ721696407QQ_sopZ10">
			<img src="http://gamerzcave.de/Shop.jpg" alt="Shop" name="Shop" width="64" height="27" border="0" id="Shop" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('Shop','','http://gamerzcave.de/Shop_rollover.jpg',1)" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" /></a>
</div>
	<div id="Kontakt_">
		<a href="http://contact.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserEmail&requested=www_gamerzcave_de&redirect=0&iid=0">
			<img src="http://gamerzcave.de/Kontakt.jpg" alt="Kontakt" name="Kontakt" width="82" height="27" border="0" id="Kontakt" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('Kontakt','','http://gamerzcave.de/Kontakt_rollover.jpg',1)" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" /></a>
</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-06_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_06" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_06.jpg" width="57" height="27" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-07_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_07" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_07.jpg" width="600" height="45" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-08_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_08" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_08.jpg" width="39" height="666" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div class="artikelb_ueberschrift" id="artikelbeschreibung_">
	  <p><b>Lego Indiana Jones 2 </b><br />
        <span class="artikelb_text">f&uuml;r die Playstation 3<br />
        <br />
    Es handelt sich hier um eine original verschwei&szlig;te EU Version. Das Spiel ist komplett auf Deutsch spielbar (sowohl die Texte als auch die Spielsprache)<br />
        </span><br />
    <span class="artikelb_text">Die Lieferung erfolgt zwischen dem 12.11 und dem 15.11</span><br />
	  </p>
	  <p>&nbsp;</p>
	</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-10_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_10" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_10.jpg" width="246" height="9" alt="" />
</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-11_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_11" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_11.jpg" width="14" height="272" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div id="artikelbild_"><img src="http://gamerzcave.de/lego-indiana-jones-2.jpg" width="178" height="192" alt="lego indiana jones 2" /></div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-13_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_13" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_13.jpg" width="57" height="657" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-14_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_14" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_14.jpg" width="175" height="79" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-15_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_15" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_15.jpg" width="315" height="68" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-16_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_16" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_16.jpg" width="70" height="385" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div class="info_schrift" id="versand_">Der Versand erfolgt bei diesem Spiel als Maxibrief. Das Porto ist f&uuml;r Sie kostenlos.<br />
  Bei gr&ouml;&szlig;eren Sendungen wird als Paket versendet.. Die Ware wird sofort nach Zahlungeingang verschickt. Falls nicht anders angegeben, ist der Versand kostenlos.</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-18_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_18" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_18.jpg" width="37" height="385" alt="" />
</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-19_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_19" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_19.jpg" width="397" height="38" alt="" />
	</div>
	<div id="zahlung_"><span class="info_schrift">Ich akzeptiere nur &Uuml;berweisung und Paypal als Zahlungsmethoden. Sie haben 7 Tage Zeit den Artikel nach Auktionsende zu bezahlen. </span><br />
</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-21_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_21" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_21.jpg" width="397" height="34" alt="" />
</div>
	<div class="info_schrift" id="gamerzcave_">Schauen Sie einfach in meinem <a target="_blank" href="http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Gamerz-Cave-Shop__W0QQ_armrsZ1">SHOP</a> vorbei um nach weiteren Artikel zu st&ouml;bern!<br />
&uuml;gen Sie mich zu Ihren <a target="_blank" href="http://my.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?AcceptSavedSeller&amp;sellerid=www_gamerzcave_de&amp;ssPageName=STRK:MEFS:ADDSTR&amp;_trksid=p4634.m350.l1250">bevorzugten Verk&auml;ufern und Shops</a> hinzu. Somit erhalten Sie immer den neusten Newsletter.</div>
	<div id="ebay-template-css-23_">
		<img id="ebay_template_css_23" src="http://gamerzcave.de/ebay_template_css_23.jpg" width="397" height="152" alt="" />
	</div>
</div>
<!-- End Save for Web Slices -->
</body>
</html>
```

Danke schon mal : )


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

so wie sich die Seite darstellt, liegt es an der absoluten Positionierung der Elemente - beginnend bei der Tabelle, die im Fenster oben links positioniert ist.

mfg Maik


----------



## lini2k (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort : )
Da ich noch sozusagen ein Neuling bin, wie kann ich das Problem jetzt genau lösen?
Einfach die Positionierung im style ändern?

MfG


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2009)

Firebug sagt mir, dass der iFrame, in dem deine Seite eingebunden ist, lediglich eine Höhe von 51px besitzt:


```
<iframe id="b" width="940" height="51" frameborder="0" name="b" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" src="http://vi.ebaydesc.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=250542188287&bv=mozilla&t=1259942411000&js=-1&ssid=77&s1=0&category=145497&seller=www_gamerzcave_de&caz.html">
```


mfg Maik


----------



## lini2k (4. Dezember 2009)

Das erklärt auch wieso es bei ebay so komisch angezeigt wird :/
bei dreamweaver, wie kann ich den iframe ändern?


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2009)

Siehst du den <iframe>-Tag überhaupt beim Bearbeiten deiner Seite bei Ebay?

Wenn ja, korrigiere darin den Attributwert für height.

mfg Maik


----------



## lini2k (4. Dezember 2009)

hi

nein leider bei ebay habe ich keinen iframe tag :/


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Ganze ist schon etwas sonderbar, denn in diesem aktuellen Thema HTML & CSS template für Ebay spielt der iFrame des Users soweit mit.

mfg Maik


----------



## lini2k (4. Dezember 2009)

Wäre es denn möglich den iframe selbst einzufügen?
Oder kann das Problem an Ebay selbst liegn?

mfg


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du diesen iFrame in deinem Kontrollzentrum nicht zu Gesicht bekommst, und darin auch keine weitere Möglichkeiten hast, diesen auf irgendeine Weise zu formatieren, hilft es dir auch nicht weiter, einen weiteren  manuell selbst einzufügen.

Alles weitere solltest du vielleicht besser mit Ebay abklären, da ich hierzu nichts näheres weiß.

mfg Maik


----------



## lini2k (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd dann schauen was die dazu sagen :/

Danke für die Hilfe soweit : )

MfG


----------



## scibby (13. Juni 2010)

Habe das gleiche Problem - siehe http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190404686333&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT.



lini2k hat gesagt.:


> Ich werd dann schauen was die dazu sagen :/
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe soweit : )
> 
> MfG



Hast Du eine Lösung gefunden, ohne die gesamte Seitenstruktur mit aboluten Positionierungen der Elemente zu korregieren?
Die Seite wird im IE korrekt dargestellt - kein "iframe" vorhanden. Support von ebay arbeitet mit IE - keine befriedigende Antwort.

Hoffe Du hattest Erfolg und kannst helfen ...?


----------

